# Iverson is going to get arrested!



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I was watching Fox Sports Net and the police got a warrant for Iversons arrest. He forced his way into someones apartment while holding a handgun in his hand. 

Oh sheeyat the sixers are in trouble!


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

:laugh: This cant be happening. Did anyone else see this.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I read it in the newspaper....have fun sixers :laugh:


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

Well time to get on the T-mac bandwaggon. Lets go T-Mac.:laugh:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

http://msn.espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0710/1403932.html


----------



## BballChickaDee (Jun 21, 2002)

*I know...*

This is awful! I guess Iverson will have to find The Answer in court...


----------



## Sonic Force (Jul 9, 2002)

I have made excuses for Allen Iversons behavior in the past but this is ridiculous. This guy should not be marketed whatsoever in the NBA. This goes way beyond the tattoos and supposed "thug attitude" when you literally become a criminal, the punishment should be severe, to go on top of whatever the penalty is by law.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

He will never be invited to the Olympics after this......


----------

